# future Betta tank.



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

currently occupied by 4 male Guppies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard to see,what size is it?


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure, it's 21in tall plus the hood 24in. Each side is 8 1/2in,15in across flat to flat. It's made by Aquael. I figure it's at least 20gal.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That will make a very nice betta home if its really that big.Do you plan to plant it?If not perhaps think about it,that will make the fish extremely happy,and give you something else to watch thrive!


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh yeah! there are some live plants in it now, plan on having a bunch more.


----------

